# Pics for the coco man - Hey, Austin!



## SENC (Aug 9, 2014)

I've had a few pieces of coco I've been sitting on a while, and @mja979's thread got me thinking about processing one of them. I figured @APBcustoms might appreciate them.


 



 

I was not disappointed when I opened it up.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 9, 2014)

It blends in quite well with the default background color of the posts here...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 9, 2014)

Boy you must have some good built in padding to sit on those for a while- My bony butt just could not handle it. @Tclem

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 9, 2014)

Oh. My. Gosh!! I want I want I want!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 9, 2014)

Well, my post makes no sense now that there are pictures... At least it shows you edited it and I'm not a moron.

Gorgeous wood!


----------



## SENC (Aug 9, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Well, my post makes no sense now that there are pictures... At least it shows you edited it and I'm not a moron.
> 
> Gorgeous wood!


Edited what?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Aug 9, 2014)

Mmmmm nothing like purple figured cocobolo


----------



## Tclem (Aug 9, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Boy you must have some good built in padding to sit on those for a while- My bony butt just could not handle it. @Tclem


He sits on them cause he doesn't know what to do with them

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Sprung (Aug 9, 2014)

WOW! Seriously awesome pieces!

(You need to send those thins/cutoffs to me, before you're tempted to throw them in the burn pile!  )

I need to find a way to get my hands on a bookmatched set or two of thins like that, or a block that I can resaw. My wife absolutely loved the bookmatched set I used on a box I made for someone here and I'd love to do bookmatched doors on a jewelry box for her. Unfortunately cocobolo that sweet is more money than I've got. The one lead I had on a couple blocks at a real good price unfortunately fell through. Gonna have to start saving my pennies or find a way to trade for some!

My wife and I both sometimes fall victim to having a champagne taste and a beer budget!


----------



## SENC (Aug 9, 2014)

It is some seriously wicked stuff, Matt. I can't decide what to do with the thins, but they won't be kindling!

What size will you need for your jewelry box? These aren't bookmatched, but I'll keep my eyes open as I process blanks from time to time.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 9, 2014)

Seriously, like his box of trash and other items is something I wish I had! He even pulls calls out of there!


Sprung said:


> WOW! Seriously awesome pieces!
> 
> (You need to send those thins/cutoffs to me, before you're tempted to throw them in the burn pile!  )
> 
> ...


----------



## Sprung (Aug 9, 2014)

SENC said:


> but they won't be kindling!



Whew!  I'd hate to see something that nice end up as kindling!

I don't know what size I need, cuz I haven't designed it yet, lol! It's on my project list for next year as I've got too many other projects to work on this year. Shop time will probably dwindle in the coldest parts of winter, unless I can get heat out there before then, and I'll probably use winter to draw up some basic plans for next year's projects.


----------



## SENC (Aug 10, 2014)

Pieces like this make me wonder why I don't make more cocobolo calls. So much beautiful wood out there and so little time.

Turned and sanded, wiped off with acetone to remove the sawdust. Rubbed lightly with a rag to warm it and bring natural oils to the surface. Haven't decided how to finish the call, yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Sprung (Aug 10, 2014)

Wow, that's a fantastic piece! I like how your reelfoots allow for showing off stunning pieces of wood with their simple, but elegant, shape.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 10, 2014)

Wooww!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 10, 2014)

SENC said:


> Pieces like this make me wonder why I don't make more cocobolo calls. So much beautiful wood out there and so little time.
> 
> Turned and sanded, wiped off with acetone to remove the sawdust. Rubbed lightly with a rag to warm it and bring natural oils to the surface. Haven't decided how to finish the call, yet.
> 
> ...


Send it to me ill finish it




And keep it

Reactions: Like 1


----------

